# Molly fry



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our Dalmatian Molly had about 15 fry a week ago. Only one died, and now they're looking all fat and adorable in their breeder net. 
I know that we ought to get a nursery tank for them. My question is, how big would you all recommend for them? Is it necessary for us to get a 10 or can they manage in a 5? 
We also just bought a Creamsicle Molly who looks like she is already pregnant, so there will be another batch in the near future. We are not planning on keeping them long, because a local petstore offered to give us store credit for them once they are 1" long. 

And one last question - we have one male molly, a Black Lyretail. We used to have a female Silver and a male Dalmatian, who both died. Should we buy a male Creamsicle to mate with its female counterpart, or would an interbreed of the male Black Lyretail and the Creamsicle turn out desirable babies? We're not really serious breeders but we don't have the tank space to keep a whole batch of fry if the petstore doesn't like them. 

Here's our current fry!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

I would probably say just get a 10 gallon. While they may be just fine in a 5 (i really dont know), 10 gallons are only like $9 and then you have it as a breeding tank in the future. I used to keep a 10 gallon on the floor underneath a table when i ran out of room for it lol.


----------

